# m14x1.5 to m12x1.5 step studs???



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

edit: 

seems they are easier to find if you google 14mm to 12mm stud instead of m14x1.5 to m12x1.5. 

The studs are 44.5mm long. The wheels are te37 18x8.5 et 50 on a 2010 GTI. 

Any clue what length lug nut I should get? Will the Ray's 27mm fit, or should I go with the 35mm? 

Thanks


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

where did you find these? i found them on ringer racing but they only list length at 1.75"


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

dont think the lug nut length matters, as long as it has enough of a bite. if youre doing open ended nuts or closed end nuts, then of course it will mater. if your studs are too lung and your nuts are too short, hen obviously its a problem.

are the wheels conical or ball seat?


----------

